# What's your special place



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi All

It's no secret that the Bar by the River is a special place to me.

What's your place and why

Don't just read this post please reply

Peterfc soon the be No6afreeman


----------



## Catx (Apr 15, 2009)

My speciall place will always be my own home - it's the safest place in my world - it reflects my tastes and interests in a way that no place else ever could. The kitchen and the bar are always open, at least when the occasion calls for it.


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

Row F Emerates stadium Arsenal...............OR.........row C, ABC cinema ..............Ahhhh memories.


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

Sorry on the wrong track!
Haven`t been here long enough yet, but we do like to walk the dog along the river beach at Constancia, and hope to find many more places as we expore the area where we going to be living.


----------



## Silverwizard (Nov 21, 2009)

*My favourite place.....*

One of my favourite places has to be Praia da Viera,a lovely beachside town about 20 minutes from my home in Marinha Grande.
My wife & I like to go there on a Sunday afternoon to enjoy a bica & a jeropiga after our lunch.
Local fishermen's wives are there at the weekends selling all manner of dried fish & shellfish ( I can definitely recommend the fresh crab,absolutely delicious).
It's a beach that doesn't tend to be affected too much by the tourist trade,& is therefore not anything like as commercialised as beaches in other areas of the country.Thoroughly recommended.


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

The miradouro overlooking the huge beach at Praia De Rocha.


----------



## Monkey nut (May 29, 2010)

This is my first post on this forum, so hello to everybody.

For me, Cacela Velha is a delightfully special place and nearby Fabrica is beautiful too.


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



Monkey nut said:


> This is my first post on this forum, so hello to everybody.
> 
> For me, Cacela Velha is a delightfully special place and nearby Fabrica is beautiful too.


HI Monkey Nut

Welcome to the Forum and i hope to see you post again.

Peterfc soon to be No6afreeman " 9th June Decree Absolute "


----------

